# Are control freezes increasing? Also dark overlays.



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

I've had more and more hang ups with my 921, now more than a year old. It typically shows up with rapid switching between info screens and guides and recording lists.

Most times I just get a dark overlay, which can be cured by a power off and back on, of course, losing any buffered recording. With the dark overlay you cannot use most buttons.

If the dark overlay happens during a guide or recording list (corner window), you may not be able to get out of the less than quadrant view.

Am I alone in this?

-Ken


----------



## n2lak (Jan 28, 2004)

know you're not alone. I have the same problem. Mostly this happens, when I am on on overlay. 
N2LAK


----------



## ralterd (Dec 11, 2004)

Happens to me as well. Usually can be fixed by simply turning it off and then back on via the remote, but sometimes I do the power-cord reboot.

I've actually found that about half the time I can get into the guide, and sometimes the menus. Cannot get into the DVR function, however.


----------



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

I've been seeing this more and more, usually when I'm trying to find and start a recorded program. The on/off via the remote works best for me and it's weird as it will go off and then come back on and then start the program I'm trying to watch. Drives me nuts but at least it's recording what I want and not dying on me as did my first two 921s. I hope my upgrade to the 622 will be a happier experience...


----------



## tech_head (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm at about once every two days.
I can't wait to drop kick this POS out the door.

tech



Rodsman said:


> I've been seeing this more and more, usually when I'm trying to find and start a recorded program. The on/off via the remote works best for me and it's weird as it will go off and then come back on and then start the program I'm trying to watch. Drives me nuts but at least it's recording what I want and not dying on me as did my first two 921s. I hope my upgrade to the 622 will be a happier experience...


----------



## woofwoofmo (Jan 24, 2006)

Rodsman said:


> I've been seeing this more and more, usually when I'm trying to find and start a recorded program. The on/off via the remote works best for me and it's weird as it will go off and then come back on and then start the program I'm trying to watch. Drives me nuts but at least it's recording what I want and not dying on me as did my first two 921s. I hope my upgrade to the 622 will be a happier experience...


Since the first of the year my problems have been increasing. I've averaged 2 to 3 hard boots a week, last night had to do two. My remote also shot craps when I changed the batteries a couple of weeks ago.

I imagine most technical resources have been diverted to the 622 and any hope we have for a solution to 921 problems is long gone.  E* has to do a better job of supporting the new products or there may be a mass defection.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

KKlare said:


> I've had more and more hang ups with my 921, now more than a year old. It typically shows up with rapid switching between info screens and guides and recording lists.
> 
> Most times I just get a dark overlay, which can be cured by a power off and back on, of course, losing any buffered recording. With the dark overlay you cannot use most buttons.
> 
> ...


You didn't ask for a poll. May answer is not particularly. I have had hangs from once a month to 3 times a day. Only had one freeze in the last two weeks, and that may have been because I lost connection to my OTA (my antenna problem) and had timers try to record (also go zsr's)


----------

